# Blood, Skulls & Fire!,WE Legion and Horde and other stuff



## Slayer le Boucher (Mar 11, 2008)

So in the Best conversion thread i posted a "few" of my minis and promised that i would make a Plog to show the rest of it.

So...,here it is!












So for those of you who wonders"what in the hell is that thing?!" in the back.

It's my Greater Brass Scorpion count as "Heavy Knight "Skull Knight"".

I did plan on using it with the Knights rules from BoLS,but it turns out that the darn thing is waay more bigger then a regular Knight.

Also those Knights rules,...there is little to no CC options!!!

And as a Khorne Disciple its something unbearable!,so the Greater Brass Scorpion rules where perfect for it.

It all started when i was doing my shopping,and stumled across that Lego kit...


So in the end i bought two of thoses,the big one an a little one with interessting bits.



Had a few Skeleton bits lying around,so i though they would be perfect on it.









The Ammo drum comes from a Figure from the Trigun anime,Gale something,don't really remember,the guy with the two gatling guns on his arms(wich turns out to be a wuss in the anime...)


----------



## Slayer le Boucher (Mar 11, 2008)

I also was a bit bored and when the new DE Reaver bikes cme out,i found then so awesome that i HAD to Corrupt them!

At first i planed to only use the blades,accesory's and the front hull of the bike,because i though that a SM on this reaver frames would look stupid...

But as i had the Marine pilote in one hand and the bike in the other,i though "wth,i'm gonna try it",and it turned out great!!!


So after assemnling the thing i just recycled the CSM bikes tires,weapons,handles and exhausts.




And as you can see,the result is really bad @ss!




It look mean and dangerous!,it looks fast and swift,while been resilient enough to be used by a crazed CSM.



Here you can see a Microart studio(or is it Scibor?,can't remember) cavaelry/bike base to go with it!


----------



## Slayer le Boucher (Mar 11, 2008)

A year ago i looked back at my WE army and noticed that...i had only one LR...

And it was a old LR also,and i decided that it was time to make a new one,who will be heavly converted!

So was born Kharn's Personal LR!














Did finish painting him in less then a few days(while the model was primed for nearly a year...),so that i could use it in a Double team tourney.

Gotta say that many peoples at the Tourney looked at my LR with awe,and their surprise on their faces was really amusing to watch as i opened the the Jaws of the skull!

(for those who are interested,my team mate and i finished 16th/35 wich isn't bad,2 Wins,1 Lose,the differences was with the paintings points,and the top ten teams are really close,3 of them are even ex equo!
Also won a shadowsword kit at the lottery!!!)


----------



## Slayer le Boucher (Mar 11, 2008)

A few weeks ago i managed to get my dirty claws on some rare artifact.

Something i wanted to posses from a long time ago,something that came from an ancient Era...





Yup,finaly got my dirty claws on a Armorcast Reaver!!!
Got for a good bargain to!(390$=270euro)





Added some more sinister bits to it to make it more Chaotic!


----------



## Slayer le Boucher (Mar 11, 2008)

Here is a more detailed set of pictures of My Blood Slaugtherers

So for some times i wanted to add a Blood Slaughterer to my force,but even as much as i love the FW one's,lately the quality of FW resines is a bit on the same level as Finecast...

And around the time the Grey Knights came out,a GK friend was nagging me with their "DreadKnights"(personaly imo it sounds more like a Chaos machine name then a Imperial one but hey...).

And he kinda challenged me to convert it to the Dark Gods,because in is opinion it could'n be done...,"oh you poor fool" i though myself,no mini or vehicle kit is out of reach for the Ruinious Powers!







And thus Gentlemans(and lady's^^) Behold!,my Blood Slaugtherer count as!

Needless to say that the GK player was rendered spechless^^,and thuse i won the challenge!

Then the New DE Talos engine came out,and boy did i have some urges to get that thing and convert it to the Dark gods glory!







Turns out that with DreadKnights legs, or even with sentinels legs,the thing is just an awesome Chaos Walker!

Lots of creepy and twisted accesory's and weapons at your disposal!

And so i did my second Blood Slaugtherer count as!

And here is the third one!



Yup...,a Zerker saw those Shiny marines in it and though"why the heck don't i have one of those!",so he killed the pilot while he was taking a cr*p in the bushes and stole it.





He obviously "asked" to the Techmarine to Pimp the Shiny robot to something that suits him more.





And here you can se the Impaler cannon!




Ah the faces those smirkfull GK's will do when they will see this!,priceless!








Added cables that are linked to the power armor,needs a few details and its done and good for painting!

Also i've got inspired by the old mini of Francois Xavier Ngo, a Chaos Lord on a perticular looking bike( Akira style).Steppenwolf.








As you can see there is numerous pieces and bits who are different from the original Steppenwolf bike,but keep in mind that a whole bunch of the pieces used are OOP.

So in place of a Vyper hull i used DE Reaver bikes hulls and a Hellion skyboard.

Used the Vampire Lord from the Zombie Dragon kit.

Little game!,can you spot the other pieces i did use for this?


----------



## Slayer le Boucher (Mar 11, 2008)

So after all of this, i began to work again on my Contemptor Dread.

Had to rework the legs though.

If it is to make a Contemptor count as,it be better to look really like the thing doesn't it?






I'm more satisfied with this!

I've done some more on it,the Lascan arm gave me a bit of a headache though,had to rework it twice.


Because once again,it as to really look close to the real thing,but i've found the solution!!




Still the fist and the Shield generator to work on.


----------



## Slayer le Boucher (Mar 11, 2008)

Ok decided to take a fresh start with a new army.

Its been years and years that i try to confince myself that i will start another army then my WE and not a MEQ...,but each time i've bought models...,they ended up as bits for my WE!!

So this time i wanted to really do a different army,even if it will be chaosy looking...

No its not Traitor Guards or Blood Pact.

Its a Gladiatorial Cult who worhsips Khorne.

I will use it as a DE count as army.

So here is the test model for a Wrack;





Used DE reaver head,Bestigor torso,arms and weapon and converted the legs of the Bestigor so that i could fit Cadian legs on it.

Gotta say that it looks pretty good.

Here is my Drazhar count as;Angorath the Blood-Born, Master of the cult of the Blood Reavers.






Here is Angorath and his Incubi's retenue transport,a stolen and modified Land Speeder(count as Venom)








And here my two firsts Grotesques,made of Chaos Minotaurs,and Talos bits.




I aim to have an army consisting of;

Drazhar+Incubi's
Urian+Grotesques
1-2 Wracks units
2 Wyches units
maybe 1 Cabalite warrior unit
Reavers & Hellions
Talos&Cronos
Ravager.

Gonna model the Pain tokens like ripped off Souls who wirls and twist around,they will be fixed on the base of one or a couple of the units models.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

This will be fun seeing them all done painted.


----------



## Slayer le Boucher (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks Forkmaster.

So this is my Cronos engine:




Though that it would be funny to make him some sort of Tripod.

The Talos will be more aggresif and thus have only 2 legs.


----------

